# Who should Kimbo fight next?



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

We know he can out strike mediocre fighters, and fighters that are past their prime. Id like to see him fight Mark Hunt, although thats probably not going to happen. They have some guys in Strike Force. Maybe Buentello or Overeem. Or even Carter Williams. Id like to see him in there with another sriker.

PS. I hope they arent really going to put him in there with Ken Shamrock. That just seems pointless to me.


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

anyone who's not scared of him...........love to see that the last two was a joke.I expected alot more from tank


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Overeem destroying Kimbo would be awesome. Not as awesome as a Ken Shamrock leg lock, but I don't want to see Ken fight Kimbo ever.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok I voted for Ken Shamrock. I ordered every damn one of the tito/ken fights just to see an old man get smashed.. I laughed and enjoyed watching him being held down and pounded like he was in prison. I feel bad about it. I want him to make some money and have a lil limelight again. I think shamrock would win via leg lock or something.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I voted other I want to see him fight that Brett Rodgers guy I think that would be a fun fight.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

The Legend said:


> I voted other I want to see him fight that Brett Rodgers guy I think that would be a fun fight.


I thought about putting him in the poll. That was why I left an other option. That would probably be the next logical step if they want to continue to bring him along slowly. But it could also backfire. If Rogers KO's him where does Kimbo go from there? He is still surounded by the hype. His next fight is going to be very important. And I think will show how much he is truly coming along as a Mixed Martial Artist. I went with Overeem, I think a focused Overeem beats Kimbo. he has a great standup game, and pretty good guillotine. But really Id just like to see these two strike with each other. IMO good Muay Thai beats good boxing. Plus losing to someone like Alistair is nothing to be ashamed of. And if anything maybe holes would be exposed in Kimbos game, which he could go back and improve on. Mine as well find out in this stage of your career. Not to mention if Kmbo pulled of the win, that really makes a statement as to where he is as a true fighter.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

any chance carlos newton could make HW? what was he... LHW? I forget. i think that could be amusing.

Or Arlovski, given his current situation with the UFC he may need to go somewhere else shortly. A win over arlovski would certainly validate kimbo as an MMA fighter and a loss wouldn't hurt him too badly. everyone would say, " oh, well... it WAS AA. Not like he had a chance anyways".


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

UseOf_A_Weapon said:


> any chance carlos newton could make HW? what was he... LHW? I forget. i think that could be amusing.
> 
> Or Arlovski, given his current situation with the UFC he may need to go somewhere else shortly. A win over arlovski would certainly validate kimbo as an MMA fighter and a loss wouldn't hurt him too badly. everyone would say, " oh, well... it WAS AA. Not like he had a chance anyways".


I say he would completely owned by Arlovski and that'll be too much of a risk for him to take because getting embarrassed like that reduces his chances greatly of going UFC and getting mainstream.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

Kimbo's win over Tank in what was argueably a "freak fight" doesn't do much to earn him the label of being a legit MMA fighter...though that may very well change in a few years if continues training with Bas...So, until then...


KIMBO vs BUTTERBEAN


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

who should he fight next? Someone who actualy has some kind of technique or ground game. Who will he fight next? Ken Shamrock if he gets past his next fight. The big picture is that that iddiot in the jumpsuit shaw is trying to build slice fergueson up to be godzilla. Shamrock vs Slice would sell and I would be one of those people wanting to watch it holding on to a little hope Ken could beat him. Wont happen but I think the old Ken could. Kimbo is still kind of an enigma to me. This is going to sound weird but I think its true. Tim syliva vs Slice... I think Slice puts him to sleep. Slice Vs Jake O'Brian..(people tell me I'm crazy if you want) I think Obrian would beat him. I'm Just using examples. i dont know yet what he is capable of. I know he is tough but I think a guy who is caplabe of the gnp could beat him. Either way Im 1 of those people like tonight was routing for tank and would be routing for ken... next match up is kimbo vs ken.....


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

I was also thinking about a potential matchu w Arloski vs kimbo.. elite xc would never make it happen Arloski who I dont even care for would rock kimbo to sleep... Shaw is scared to put kimbo up against real fighters.. and I dont blame him because kimbo will keep selling....


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I was just thinking what about Sean Gannon? Kimbo's been calling him out so why not do that fight next?


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

The Legend said:


> I was just thinking what about Sean Gannon? Kimbo's been calling him out so why not do that fight next?


Thats not a match that many people want to see. But you are right. He does want to avenge that...I dont know if you can even call it a loss, the rules of that fight were kind of up in the air. Id like to see it. Good call.:thumb02:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> Thats not a match that many people want to see. But you are right. He does want to avenge that...I dont know if you can even call it a loss, the rules of that fight were kind of up in the air. Id like to see it. Good call.:thumb02:


Yeah that's the only Kimbo street fight I've seen and it was ridiculous I didn't want to see any other Kimbo street fight after that, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people didn't want to see it but I won't be surprised if it is the next step they take with Kimbo.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Yeah that's the only Kimbo street fight I've seen and it was ridiculous I didn't want to see any other Kimbo street fight after that, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people didn't want to see it but I won't be surprised if it is the next step they take with Kimbo.


Shaw will only take Gannon if he is sure Kimbo will win. I really am curious to see if Kimbo is legit at all but we still don't know because he keeps fighting complete clowns. I don't care who his next fight is, I just want to see someone halfway legitimate. Tank Abbot ffs, a 42 year old with a 9-13 record. Embarassing.

Drogo


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Drogo said:


> Shaw will only take Gannon if he is sure Kimbo will win. I really am curious to see if Kimbo is legit at all but we still don't know because he keeps fighting complete clowns. I don't care who his next fight is, I just want to see someone halfway legitimate. Tank Abbot ffs, a 42 year old with a 9-13 record. Embarassing.
> 
> Drogo


Well they were talking about Ken Shamrock a lot last night even though he isn't what he used to be he is legit I guess.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Yeah that's the only Kimbo street fight I've seen and it was ridiculous I didn't want to see any other Kimbo street fight after that, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people didn't want to see it but I won't be surprised if it is the next step they take with Kimbo.


According to Kimbo that was supposed to be a striking only match. And Gannon threw the choke on him, that was why his crew got all crazy and jumped in there. I think kimbo would knock Gannon out in Rd1. If they are going to have them fight, they should just do it on the very next Elite card in March. LOL. No reason to have either of them training for months for a fight thats probably going to end in the first rd.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wesley "Cabbage" Correira :thumb02:

Overeem vs Kimbo would be fun, but Kimbo would get brutalized.


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I think he'll fight Shamrock, and Shamrock will kill him in round #1.:bye02:


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I picked Silva but I dont think Kimbo is ready for that fight yet. Paul vs him would be alot of fun and would be a nice win for him since hes a good striker and not some over the hill tomato can.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

how could u possibly say that shamrock would kill kimbo in rd 1.. shamrock is over the hill and would get punished.. i personally would like slice to fight someone w/ a lil more "pizazz" if u will.. i think him vs silva would be sexy..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

UseOf_A_Weapon said:


> any chance carlos newton could make HW? what was he... LHW? I forget. i think that could be amusing.
> 
> Or Arlovski, given his current situation with the UFC he may need to go somewhere else shortly. A win over arlovski would certainly validate kimbo as an MMA fighter and a loss wouldn't hurt him too badly. everyone would say, " oh, well... it WAS AA. Not like he had a chance anyways".


Newton's a MW and sometimes WW, although he did fight at the 200 lb Div in PRIDE.

Rogers would be a cool fight, Overeem would kill him if he fights like he did against Buentello.

Oh hey, Buentello would be a good fight.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

If Kimbo beat Buentello, that would be HUGE!! A seasoned UFC vet, with Octogon wins and actually recieved a title shot. Im not sure if Kimbo is ready for him just yet. He's only faught 2 MMA bouts. Normally you dont fight a really solid opponent till your 7th or 8th fight. So I hope they dont rush him into a big fight and than everyone will say I told you he was a joke blah blah blah :thumbsdown:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> If Kimbo beat Buentello, that would be HUGE!! A seasoned UFC vet, with Octogon wins and actually recieved a title shot. Im not sure if Kimbo is ready for him just yet. He's only faught 2 MMA bouts. Normally you dont fight a really solid opponent till your 7th or 8th fight. So I hope they dont rush him into a big fight and than everyone will say I told you he was a joke blah blah blah :thumbsdown:


Ever heard of Brock Lesnar?

Gary Shaw's f'n nuts, I wouldn't doubt now that Kimbo has beaten a known "name" that Shaw would put him up there with the big boys. Hell, he's said he's wanted Kimbo vs Tito, so Kimbo vs Buentello wouldn't be out of the picture.

However I think/know that Beuntello's gonna put him to sleep.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Ever heard of Brock Lesnar?
> 
> Gary Shaw's f'n nuts, I wouldn't doubt now that Kimbo has beaten a known "name" that Shaw would put him up there with the big boys. Hell, he's said he's wanted Kimbo vs Tito, so Kimbo vs Buentello wouldn't be out of the picture.
> 
> However I think/know that Beuntello's gonna put him to sleep.


Im not saying they wont do that. But its kinda unfair to Kimbo. Just like it was unfair to Lesnar. Brock was set up to fail and if they put Kimbo against someone like Silva, Overeem or Buentello thats exactly what would happen.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Brock requested the match with Mir, Kimbo has said that he is going to listen to Bas and work his way up


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Manx said:


> KIMBO vs BUTTERBEAN


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssssss


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

Shamrock by Ezekiel choke :thumb02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I think Shamrock or Buentello make the most sense out of that list.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Antonio Silva or possibly Paul Buentello.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

EGO KILLER said:


> anyone who's not scared of him...........love to see that the last two was a joke.*I expected alot more from tank*


his fight with tank was pretty much one of his Youtube fights.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

With Ricco coming off a loss and him calling Kimbo a tomato can prior to this latest show I figure put this fight together. A win would really put Kimbo on the map and a loss wouldn't be that big of deal against a former champ.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Put Kimbo against anyone that matches the following criteria:

Under 40 years old.
At least 5 wins more than losses on their record.
Someone that actually trains in MMA (you know, like gameplans and strategies)
Less than 30% body fat.

I keep saying this, but the Kimbo hype is so unfounded. He hasn't accomplished anything that makes him worthy of being put on a pedestal. 

All the people nut-hugging him are buying into a hype machine, nothing more. And I'll keep saying this until he fights a real opponent, which will be the FIRST TIME we will see how good Kimbo actually is in the MMA game.


----------



## AManOfGod (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd like to see Kimbo fight Brock Lesnar :fight02: I think Lesnar would tear him apart standing up and once it went to the ground. 

I'd like to see it mainly because they're both still trying to get their feet wet in the MMA and then we could finally stop hearing about how bad Kimbo is. :thumb02:


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Wesley "Cabbage" Correira :thumb02:
> 
> Overeem vs Kimbo would be fun, but Kimbo would get brutalized.


Agreed 100% jdun. Cabbage is a solid fighter with solid credentials and marketibility from his past UFC fights, as well as his fight with Antonio Silva in XC. A lot of fans should know who Cabbage is, so this is a smart way for Kimbo to build himself up without people thinking he's taking the easy fights. 

Just throwing a prediction out for this possible fight: Kimbo could win in round 2 by stoppage due to strikes. Cabbage doesn't get knocked out, I'm not even sure if the dude sleeps.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

Paul Buentello just announced on a MMA radio program that he has issued an open challenge to Kimbo and his mangement team, so this talked about fight may very well become a reality...


----------



## Giggity (Nov 18, 2007)

AManOfGod said:


> I'd like to see Kimbo fight Brock Lesnar :fight02: I think Lesnar would tear him apart standing up and once it went to the ground.
> 
> I'd like to see it mainly because they're both still trying to get their feet wet in the MMA and then we could finally stop hearing about how bad Kimbo is. :thumb02:


I agree that Lesnar would completely dominate Kimbo in a MMA match as GNP would be the flavor of the day.....but if Lesnar decided he was just going to stand and trade with Kimbo...then my money would be on Kimbo. :dunno:


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

Ricco would be perfect. Nobody can claim he's 'too good'. But he is probably good enough to whip Kimbo. Shaw won't go for it. Maybe somebody will knock the rust off Gannon for a rematch, mma style. That's about Kimbo's speed.


----------



## nvr8nf (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd like to see Brett Rogers, Paul Buentello or Heath Herring. they would all test Kimbo WAY more than he has been and it wouldn't be a lopsided fight with someone with great ground game.


----------

